# Do they add ethanol to diesel?



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

The new diesel pump at the Speedway station says "may contain 10% ethanol". I'm thinking this must be a mistake.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes, it's called eDiesel. Up to 15% in some fuels. Google your question and you'll get papers on the subject. The nearby Sunoco station has it. Probably why their diesel is only 30 cents a gallon more than their 87 E10.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Ethanol (alcohol) is highly flammable (like gasoline). A Diesel engine must be modified to run on ethanol-blended diesel. 

There is a fuel called E-Diesel but it doesn’t contain ethanol. It’s a ‘synthetic’ diesel fuel. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-diesel


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

There's biodiesel, which is basically vegetable oil with the glycerine refined out of it. 
B5/B20 blends were supposed to take over the diesel market about 15 years ago, but I haven't seen any locally in many years.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

go to any truck stop and most of those are b20 blends (well down here in florida anyway). most passanger diesels by far cant run it due to age only more modern ones cant. on the other hand due to the business most big rigs run it now


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

The misinformation force is strong in this thread!


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

eli said:


> The misinformation force is strong in this thread!


"I'm thinking this must be a mistake"​


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Those stickers only apply to gasoline.....


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

pandrad61 said:


> go to any truck stop and most of those are b20 blends (well down here in florida anyway). most passanger diesels by far cant run it due to age only more modern ones cant. on the other hand due to the business most big rigs run it now


I used to run B100 in my 1979 300SD. A place in my hometown sold it back in 2002, and a couple of school districts ran their bus fleets on it, I think most of them with Navistar 444e engines (medium duty version of the 7.3L Powerstroke). 

Old indirect injection engines were popular with the Waste Vegetable Oil crowd, but many of them did it wrong, causing the deaths of thousands of old Mercedes and VW Rabbits on the West Coast. OTOH, I bet you wouldn't make it 1000 miles in a TDI or CDI with a tank full of McDonald's refuse.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

CruzeDan said:


> Those stickers only apply to gasoline.....


My thought too, but it was on a diesel only pump.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Barefeet said:


> My thought too, but it was on a diesel only pump.


I think they just blanket sticker the pumps...that's been my guess, at least.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Shortest answer in this thread:


"No"


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

I got a response from The customer relations manager. 

Okay you're my new hero, I knew this didn't sound right either, ethanol in diesel?! I've reached out and come to find out these stickers were not supposed to be on ALL pumps and they have been removed and I can assure you that we do NOT HAVE Ethanol in our Diesel Fuel. Please let me know if there is anything else that I can help you with! 

Have a wonderful day,
Kelli
Speedway LLC Customer Service


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

thebac said:


> Shortest answer in this thread:
> 
> 
> "No"


This response cracked me up, took us 12 posts to simply reply No.

Thanks for the update @Barefeet (and the entertainment @thebac). Happy Thanksgiving all.


----------

